# Monolithic Capacitors



## abelleba (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, I've done a search on these and didn't find much. I think it's because of the Search Feature on the forums. In my experince, the search features have never had a good success rate when searching with phpBB, VB, YABB, Etc.. I'm looking for a picture of what a standard monolithic capacitors looks like that may contain PM's or a link to a thread or article that may explain the info. Now I'm aware of the ones that look like a "Advil Pill" with the wires coming out, but there are small black and silver one's that I'm unsure of. I been breaking up old PC's for awhile and I'm throwing away everything that is not obvious gold colored. I'm wanting to make sure I'm not throwing out anything else that may have PM's that I'm not aware of. The exception to this is I am taking the medium and large flatpacks. 

Here is what I've been collecting in general:

* Gold fingers from cards and bridge boards
* Many many gold prongs used for IDE connections.
* Pulling IDE cable Pins out of cable holsters
* Flat Packs
* Any memory sticks with gold under the solder layer. I use a dremel tool to remove solder layers.

Anyone have any ideas if I'm may be missing something in collections? I was thinking of buying Steve's CD if he still has it for sale. I haven't got into chemicals yet. Just stocking up until I have the proper knowledge to do the refining.

THanks,


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Some links;

http://my.execpc.com/~endlr/construction.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/capacitor.htm/printable

http://www.radio-electronics.com/info/data/capacitor/capacitor_types.php


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's what I got when I searched for monlithic:

Monolithic Search

Some good surface mounted devices images are here:

SMD's

Steve


----------



## abelleba (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, That's pretty much close to the same info I found. I was figuring that only specific kinds contained PM's. I'm assuming then all of them contain some form of PM's or the percentage is high enough where all of them should be pulled and kept? I guess I should ask if all the items in Steve's "SMD" thread should be kept or contain PM's?

Another thing.. Those small capacitors, should the big and small one's be kept? All I really know that is inside them is a water like substance. Power supplies seem to carry the really big ones and sometimes the MB's. Any use in hoarding these for any reason?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 1, 2009)

Not all SMD's contain PMs. 

You'll have to test samples to find out which. There are too many types and makes to say for sure.

Pre-1993 monolithics are a pretty sure bet to contain silver and palladium.

Large Aluminum electrolytics look like small cylinders and are only aluminum.

Steve


----------



## abelleba (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info Steve. Anyone know of a site that contains a price list or an image index of most SMD's? Not for purchase but If I can locate the specific name's of the one's I am seeing, It would then be easier to try to locate the composition by name that way. Would be a better process then consistent testing I would think. I know some of them are going to be proprietary to the manufacturer, but I'd image a lot are not. I'd imagine if I could get ahold of a catalog from a Electronic Vender, it would help huh?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't know if all that will help you because at some point different 
makers switched to nickel instead of palladium. I don't think they changed part numbers at that point, that is why testing the ones you have, and doing your own homework by keeping notes, you may
be able to figure out the good ones.
Jim


----------



## abelleba (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a good point. I guess the next question is: Save everything and smash it. Or not even bothering. Guess it would come down to chemical cost vs yield which results in the same thing.. more testing. Thread closed I guess


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe use a magnet to pull out the nickel ones. Test them, and then test the non-magnetic ones. Maybe you can figure what is worth saving or not that way. I have a big container full and haven't gotten to dealing with it yet, just adding to it. I have noticed that some are attracted to the magnet, and some aren't.
Jim


----------



## teclu (Jun 2, 2009)

....contain Pt and Pd

http://i43.tinypic.com/2h44bw4.jpg


----------



## abelleba (Jun 2, 2009)

teclu said:


> ....contain Pt and Pd
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2h4kbw4.jpg



Strange that I haven't run across those green ones yet. I've been cutting out the smaller brown ones on boards to get a feel for them. I'm thinking about grabbing one of those hot guns. Everyone seems to say they use those with good results. Right now I'm just using wire cutters to break the board into pieces and get what I want mainly.


----------

